# Pulling for Brady, but Falcons are scary



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Such a tough game to call. So many ways each team can win and even blow the other out.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep, that's exactly how I pictured this thing doing down.....Pats comeback from 25 down in the 3rd.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I also have a fear of those specific avians.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Incredible comeback. Falcons blew it. Not discrediting the Pats. They did everything right at the end. But how does an 11-5 superbowl team give up that many points in the 4th quarter to lose it. Literally, all they had to do was run the ball and kick the field goal. But they had Matt Ryan drop back and he took a sack which shoved them out of field goal range. I could see if they had a hit or miss kicker. But they have Matt Bryant which is about as close to an automatic field goal as it gets.

Crazy game though. It was pretty boring for the most part until the final quarter. But man the last quarter was awesome.


----------

